# Nespresso to Oracle Touch



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi all. I have made the (big) jump from Nespresso (Creatista Plus/Vertuo plus) to an Oracle Touch.

Still finding my way around but slowly getting there. With milky drinks having more success and think got the grind settings about right (albeit seems a much higher number than the demonstrator used in store with same beans).

For longer coffees, anyone got any suggestions on how to get something akin to a Nespresso Vertuo mug? Have been trying with Americano but can't get it quite right (too watery, and no crema).

Any suggestions/tips appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rossy100 said:


> Hi all. I have made the (big) jump from Nespresso (Creatista Plus/Vertuo plus) to an Oracle Touch.
> 
> Still finding my way around but slowly getting there. With milky drinks having more success and think got the grind settings about right (albeit seems a much higher number than the demonstrator used in store with same beans).
> 
> ...


Fill up a mug with hot water to your required amount. Make a espresso on top of it. Enjoy.

Long read: If you just keep the water running through he Coffee puck, you'll get a horrible, over-extracted, watery drink which resembles dish water which I would not give to my worse enemy.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

If you start from a Long Black, the machine does a shot and then adds hot water - amounts are adjustable to create your own drink with hot milk as an optional extra.

I'm not sure of the pros and cons of coffee or hot water first though......?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nick R said:


> If you start from a Long Black, the machine does a shot and then adds hot water - amounts are adjustable to create your own drink with hot milk as an optional extra.
> I'm not sure of the pros and cons of coffee or hot water first though......?


Ha! To me, the coffee poured on top of the water looks nicer, that's all.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks all. The Nespresso Vertuo delivered a thick crema on the coffee (mug size), so was wondering if any way of achieving similar with the Oracle Touch?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rossy100 said:


> Thanks all. The Nespresso Vertuo delivered a thick crema on the coffee (mug size), so was wondering if any way of achieving similar with the Oracle Touch?


As I said in my first post.

Also, Nespresso does not deliver crema. Crema is a consequence of the coffee oils extracted under hot water and high pressure, from fresh beans and freshly ground beans. Nespresso has none of that. What you see in a Nespresso machine is usually referenced in this forum as "fake crema", the same stuff produced by pressurised baskets in entry level coffee machines.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> As I said in my first post.
> 
> Also, Nespresso does not deliver crema. Crema is a consequence of the coffee oils extracted under hot water and high pressure, from fresh beans and freshly ground beans. Nespresso has none of that. What you see in a Nespresso machine is usually referenced in this forum as "fake crema", the same stuff produced by pressurised baskets in entry level coffee machines.


Ok - so what would you suggest as settings on Oracle? Extend the brew time a bit and reduce hot water time? The standard Americano settings I'm not keen on.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rossy100 said:


> Ok - so what would you suggest as settings on Oracle? Extend the brew time a bit and reduce hot water time? The standard Americano settings I'm not keen on.


Doesn't post #3 help you? Apart from what's been suggested 3 times (espresso on top of hot water or vice versa), I don't know what else to suggest. Maybe someone who has an Oracle can tell you of specifics.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Doesn't post #3 help you? Apart from what's been suggested 3 times (espresso on top of hot water or vice versa), I don't know what else to suggest. Maybe someone who has an Oracle can tell you of specifics.


Yes - that is what I am looking for - specific machine settings to try


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

From what I've gathered, some machines have a default Americano on the menu, but mine didn't - the closest being Long Black.

Either way, this is all going to be personal preference. I'm still experimenting, but for what it's worth, I'm doing 25 secs of brew and 20 secs of water, then a small amount to milk to top up. I find this quite strong enough, but if you don't, try 30 secs of brew and less water time. Adjust according to the size of your mug!

This assumes you are setting the grind right in the first place so that the pour starts 8 - 12 seconds after starting as Sage recommend.

Does that help? Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

Nick R said:


> From what I've gathered, some machines have a default Americano on the menu, but mine didn't - the closest being Long Black.
> Either way, this is all going to be personal preference. I'm still experimenting, but for what it's worth, I'm doing 25 secs of brew and 20 secs of water, then a small amount to milk to top up. I find this quite strong enough, but if you don't, try 30 secs of brew and less water time. Adjust according to the size of your mug!
> This assumes you are setting the grind right in the first place so that the pour starts 8 - 12 seconds after starting as Sage recommend.
> Does that help? Let us know how you get on.


Thanks. Will have a play around and report back!


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a basic Long Black as the basis for a custom drink.

25 sec of extraction, 25 sec of hot water.

You can see my other posts for video's of how I've helped other people setup flat whites... its the same process.


----------



## Rossy100 (Dec 28, 2019)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Take a basic Long Black as the basis for a custom drink.
> 25 sec of extraction, 25 sec of hot water.
> You can see my other posts for video's of how I've helped other people setup flat whites... its the same process.


Thanks!

I saw in another of your posts a mention of a Cortado..... what settings have you found best for this?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Same shot (basically everything starts with an espresso) and then:

small amount of steamed (not foam!) milk = Cortado (140ml)

slightly more steamed milk = flat white (160-180ml)

even more steamed milk = latte (200ml+)

other amounts and drinks are available ?

default milk temp of 65 and a 4 on the foam setting works for me...


----------

